# What is this deep red lipstick on Jemima Kirke in "Girls"?



## RoxieHart (May 21, 2012)

I loved her geisha outfit, and I fell in love with the deep red matt lipstick she wore. Anyone knows what colour it is? It looked more burgundy-ish in motion compared to the photo.

  	Edit: Here are some photos of burgundy wine matte lipstick I am looking at! I am thinking MAC Diva...


----------



## tiramisu (Jun 9, 2012)

Although perhaps not an exact match, this was posted recently using MAC l/s in Media, using Vino l/l. It looks really awesome (close to what you describe on my screen at least!)and may be a good combo to consider. Hth a bit.   http://www.specktra.net/t/179962/kate-bosworth-met-gala-makeup


----------



## RoxieHart (Jun 10, 2012)

tiramisu said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/179962/kate-bosworth-met-gala-makeup


	Thank you! I have looked this up on the net before as other people have suggested this lipstick. Good to see that you also recommended it, will check it out


----------

